# Uugghhhh. Possums



## bratch (Sep 9, 2009)

If I could keep possums out of my sets, might actually be able to catch a coyote. It's not possible that there are any more possums on this piece of property. Beginning to think I'm not a coyote trapper. 

Stand by for a possible trap sale this weekend.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

bratch said:


> If I could keep possums out of my sets, might actually be able to catch a coyote. It's not possible that there are any more possums on this piece of property. Beginning to think I'm not a coyote trapper.
> 
> Stand by for a possible trap sale this weekend.


Not many in the up you can move there! Cept we traded them for porkies ouch!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

It's been a bad year for possums. I have caught at least 15 so far. Keep remaking them sets. Trapping coyotes is very mentally taxing. It's real easy to get frustrated. The harder you work the luckier you'll be.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Looking for a dandy specimen to use as a trophy/mascot at our convention...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah I don't want to be that guy.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

bratch said:


> If I could keep possums out of my sets, might actually be able to catch a coyote. It's not possible that there are any more possums on this piece of property. Beginning to think I'm not a coyote trapper.
> 
> Stand by for a possible trap sale this weekend.


 
Every trapper goes through it. Between possums, stinkers, *****, ferel cats, deer, people, and bad weather wrecking our sets we can occasionally catch a target k9!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

If you clean out the Opossum, they will come! 


Jon


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Not sure what the deal is, but they seem to be everywhere this year. Took out 2 with the car on the way to work yesterday, about a mile apart, and honestly didn't even intend to. They both just kinda shot out of the ditch at a faster than normal grinner speed. Keep at it, eventually you'll run out of them.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't usually like using yote call scent cuz it scares off fox but try it cuz it might scare off the grinners lol prolly not there dumb
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

:lol: Almost spit my coffee all over the screen!


----------



## Swampfoot (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello....is it me you're looking for:lol:


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Today at 6:30 AM, I Shot a possum on the way I my deer stand earlier. It scared the crap out of me, then say their while I knocked my bow and shot it. It took of running with my arrow, so I went after it. I finally got it and took my arrow, but it was still moving, so I stabbed it with my pocket knife. After chasing the possum I realize that I'm lost. So in wandering around for a half bouton the woods while its pitch black. Finally I find the fence separating our 
Property and the neighbors, and follow it to a stand of mine. About 9:30, here comes a possum walking my way. I watch it for a while and video tape it, then realize its all bloodied up. It gets to about 30 yards and stops. This is out of my comfortable range, and i dont want to mess up my deer hunting. It has been here for over 45 minutes now just laying there, moving its head. These things are freaking me out. I truly hate them now. 

Gary D.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

You need to run for political office.

A lot of activity and no results. LOL

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Swampfoot said:


> Hello....is it me you're looking for:lol:


You bet. If he illicits an "oh sheet!!!," I want him! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Swampfoot (Dec 19, 2008)

Seaarkshooter said:


> You bet. If he illicits an "oh sheet!!!," I want him! Lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Alrighty,if I get one that's bigger than average,I'll send you a pm. There are a couple bigger ones around that have pulled themselves out of one of my traps.And I mean,pulling themselves out of a couple older jumpers that I am subsequently replacing today with some duke 1 3/4 coil springs. LOL probably won't take long before I get em in a bucket set either. At any rate,will pm you with my phone # in the event I get a biggun.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Cold weather and winter kill is what limits how far north possums live. With the lack of a winter last year, I bet the winter kill was way down.

John


----------



## chugs (Jan 28, 2013)

:SHOCKED:I live just outside of Escanaba and never knew there were possums up here until tonight . I was looking out the window at it snowing (9:30 pm) and there it was eating out of a bowl i put seed in for the birds . It was the largest one i have ever seen and i lived in Florida and Tenn . for half of my life and have never seen a monster like this . Now i know what has been eating the table scraps i put out . So i put some leftover fried potatos and scramble eggs out and a couple hotdogs .


----------



## chugs (Jan 28, 2013)

DIYsportsman said:


> Not many in the up you can move there! Cept we traded them for porkies ouch!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


One in my front yard right now chowing down , im gonna get a bag of cat food and get it bigger then it already is, ive never seen one this big and i lived in florida for 20 years


----------

